

Ask HN: What are the best ways to get beta/early users for a webapp? - dipesh_batheja


======
eroo
Without additional context of what you're trying to build: talk face-to-face
with people and stand over their shoulder as you walk them through the
signup/first use process.

Though neither sufficient nor strictly necessary, willingness to pound
pavement for your first users appears be highly correlated with traction. It's
the quickest way to find out how people will actually play with your product.

------
pyfish
Start with a niche group and personally reach out to them with an amazing
product. For example, Facebook was for Harvard Students only. Airbnb started
getting hosts and guests in only New York. Ben Silbermann of Pinterest began
by recruiting users manually by literally walking into cafes in Palo Alto and
asking random people to try out Pinterest while he gathered feedback over
their shoulders.

